# )))) MAS FOTITOS DE TRUJILLO (((( PARTE II - URBANISTICO



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*EN VISTA QUE EL OTRO THREAD YA ESTA MUY LARGO, HAGO LA II PARTE DE FOTITOS DE TRUJILLO, SALI HOY DE LA UNIVERSIDAD Y TOME ALGUNAS FOTOS ASI K ESPERO LES GUSTE, TAMBIEN EH PUESTO NUEVAS FOTOS EN EL THREAD DE LA AV. LARCO ASI K DENLE UN VISTAZO TAMBIEN.*



































































































































































*GRAX POR SU ATENCION ¡¡¡¡¡¡*


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Esta imagen se bien, en general buenas fotos


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Libidito que avenida es esa que tiene tanto arbol?esta muy buena la avenida.Ojala que las casas pinten ese ladrillo tan feo.


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

muy buenas fotos libidito! :applause: se nota q hay mucho verdor x la parte de la UNT.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Jose Perez said:


> Libidito que avenida es esa que tiene tanto arbol?esta muy buena la avenida.Ojala que las casas pinten ese ladrillo tan feo.


Esa es la Av. Juan Pablo II a las afueras de la Universidad Nacional de Trujilo.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

muy buenas fotos libido !


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Jajajaja, se lee re chistoso eso de libido... 

Excelente aporte Trujillano libidinoso, me encantan tus fotos


----------



## mhubert (Dec 16, 2005)

Excelente Libidito, me parece que la UNT tiene la mejor entrada de todas las universidades en Trujillo.


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Wow, que nice tus fotos libidito. Bonita la avenida con tanto arbol y por lo visto bien transitada.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

libidito tomo fotos de un solo lugar a todo su entorno.
es decir de la av. juan pablo segundo frente a la ciudad universitaria, y son muy buenas y de buena calidad.

imaginense en trujillo cuantas fotos excelentes se puede tomar.

ha y sigue siendo medio figureti como fayo.


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

fayo said:


> ha y sigue siendo medio figureti como fayo.


jajaja


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

chevre trujillo !!!


----------



## runasimi (Mar 26, 2006)

no sabia que trujillo era tan bonito , esta bien urbanizado que bueno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

muy bonito se ve trujillo...gracias por las fotos libidito....y lo mejor es que se ve que la av. tiene bastant verdor, bastantes arboles...


----------



## runasimi (Mar 26, 2006)

:eek2:  la verdad que trujillo me sorprende cada dia mas porque se ve tan moderno y ordenado que asombra, yo pense que ahi no habian grandes edificios como en lima pero ya veo que es casi como lima pero sin tanta contaminacion ni combis , algun dia visitare trujillo, se ven supercheveres las fotos!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Lo bueno es k esa avenida se conserva igualita todo el año. Siempre verde.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

mhubert said:


> Excelente Libidito, me parece que la UNT tiene la mejor entrada de todas las universidades en Trujillo.


Creo k si, ya que al frente de la universidad se encuentra una urbanizacion de nombre "San Andres" que es de clase media alta y media. Y ahi hay bonitas casas y parques, edificios de depas,etc esta muy buena la zona y sobre todo hay mucho arbol por la avenida.


----------



## mhubert (Dec 16, 2005)

y Cuando es la reunion yo tratare de ir, depende de mi horario?


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

mhubert said:


> y Cuando es la reunion yo tratare de ir, depende de mi horario?


Donde estudias? o trabajas?


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Qué bien se ve esa avenida Juan Pablo II.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

fayo said:


> libidito tomo fotos de un solo lugar a todo su entorno.
> es decir de la av. juan pablo segundo frente a la ciudad universitaria, y son muy buenas y de buena calidad.
> 
> imaginense en trujillo cuantas fotos excelentes se puede tomar.
> ...



:yes: libidito :| medio y fayo *bien* figureti  (bromita :tongue2: )

buen "trabajo" Libidito, buenas fotos kay: tb me gustó la misma q a Clau


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Lo CONFIESO SOY FIGURETTIIIIII  Fayo cuando fundamos el club??????


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

libidito said:


> Lo CONFIESO SOY FIGURETTIIIIII  Fayo cuando fundamos el club??????



yo NO :| ¿quedo fuera del club? hno: 


:doh:


----------



## un mexicano (Mar 21, 2005)

Muy buenas tus fotos libidito!!,luce muy bien la avenida y sus alrededores!!! kay:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Lucuma said:


> yo NO :| ¿quedo fuera del club? hno:
> 
> 
> :doh:


mmmmmmmmm tienes k pasar el examen, muetsranos fotos de todas las veces k has figuretiadoo o las cosas imposibles k has hecho por aparecer en una foto. :nocrook:


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

libidito said:


> mmmmmmmmm tienes k pasar el examen, muetsranos fotos de todas las veces k has figuretiadoo o las cosas imposibles k has hecho por aparecer en una foto. :nocrook:



:runaway:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Buenas tomas Libidito, no hay nada que hacer que unos cuantos árboles le cambian totalmente la apariencia a cualquier avenida. Por cierto, cómo hiciste para la segunda y tercera toma, ¿te tiraste a la pista?.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Buenas tomas Libidito, no hay nada que hacer que unos cuantos árboles le cambian totalmente la apariencia a cualquier avenida. Por cierto, cómo hiciste *para la segunda y tercera toma, ¿te tiraste a la pista*?.


Pues justo esas 2 fotos no las tome yo, ya que en ese instante ,me habia encontrado con unos amigos de la universidad y nos pusimos a charlar y mi amigo k tenia la camara comenzo a tomar fotos, no me di cuenta como las tomo, seguro puso la camara en el suelo o algo por el estilo.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

A ya, de hecho al menos se habrá arrodillado,


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

bastante buenas las fotos, buen aporte Libidito!


----------



## espejo_sin_reflejo (Jul 28, 2006)

Lindas fotos, es verdad que el aeropuerto de Trujillo serà internacional?


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Si, ya lo es desde la ampliacion de la pista de aterrizaje, pero aun falta ampliar y mejorar la infraestructura de sus instalaciones, entonces tendremos un verdadero aeropuerto internacional.........


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Revivamos este thread para los nuevos mienbros de scc.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

ponte pues unas nuevas fotitos ,jeje


----------



## valerybazanr (Dec 3, 2006)

Pucha libidito, me ha dado un feeling ver las fotos de mi Universidad, gracias doctore por haceme recordar tantos momentos.

Saludotes


----------



## songoku (Dec 18, 2006)

Que bonito está Trujillo.

Espero poder viajar hacia allá algún día. No soy de viajar mucho pero cuando lo hago pues saco provecho para hacer un buen tour.

Gracias por las fotos


----------

